# VW Recalls 16,000 Routans



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Got this from a Canadian source, so not sure
if that number is NA or just Canada. 


Volkswagen AG recalls 16,000 Routan minivans

680News staff | Fri Jun 11, 1:51 PM

The German automakers of Volkswagen AG has recalled 16,000 Routan minivans.

The recall is due to fire concerns over involving latches on the sliding doors.

The issue is said to affect 2009 minivans, which were collectively developed with Chrysler LLC and built at Chrysler's Windsor, Ont., plant.

Chrysler recently announced a recall of nearly 285,000 Dodge Grand Caravan and Chrysler Town Country minivans because of fire concerns inside the sliding doors.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

looks like 1690 units in Canada, which is about all they have sold in Canada since the launch!!

http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur...t=&ls=0&sy=0&rn=2010191&cf=SearchResult&pg=-1

Transport Canada Recall # 2010191 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recall Date 2010/06/08 
Notification Type Safety Mfr 
System Other 
Manufacturer Recall Number 97S8/T7 
Units Affected 1,690 
Category Minivan 
Recall Details 
On certain vehicles equipped with power sliding doors, the wiring harness may have been routed improperly and may chafe on the lower sliding door hinge bracket. In some instances, it could result in a fire within the sliding door and lead to property damage or personal injury. Dealers will inspect, repair and if necessary replace the harnesses.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Here is some data that i scoured from Google
*
The campaign involves 2009 Model Year Routans which were built from June 2009 through July last year.

The vehicles could have been built with a incorrectly routed wire harness, a problem that could allow the lower sliding door bracket to make contact and wear through the wire insulation.

The situation might generate a high resistive short circuit within the latch mechanism located inside the sliding door. The worst case scenario is that the short circuit leads to a fire within the rear sliding door.

Volkswagen's American division announced that it will inspect the sliding door wire track assembly, as well as the sliding door power drive unit wire assembly for damage, tie strapping the two harnesses together and reroute them under the sliding door weather strip, also repairing or replacing the necessary components.

The recall is scheduled to debut this month, with VW dealers fixing the issue free of cost. Owners can contact VW at 1-800-822-8987. They may also contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration’s Vehicle Safety Hotline at 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153). Owners can also visit the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration’s Safecar website by following this link.*


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Dealers seem to have this info ready to go. Van is in for other service items, and they are doing the recall at this time.

*Update*
Seems this was not the recall info they had, but involved the front bumper.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

For once having a S might be a good thing, don't have power sliding doors so I'm guessing I avoided this Recall.


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

Do you have bulletin number?


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

Recall ID# 10V252000 June 10, 2010


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

My dealer was clueless about it when I called. Pretty much saying that the media and the forums hype up recalls. They ran my VIN and nothing came up. Maybe mine is not part of the recall?


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

blizno said:


> My dealer was clueless about it when I called. Pretty much saying that the media and the forums hype up recalls. They ran my VIN and nothing came up. Maybe mine is not part of the recall?


I would say if you have power doors this recall should effect you. However I had the van in for service a week or so ago and the dealers do not have this recall info yet. The manager knew about it, but no information or fix was available to him. So I think we just have to sit and wait for the letters to arrive in the mail.

Until then keep a fire extinguisher on hand. :laugh:


----------

